# Found these guys hanging out in the party barn.......



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Got some inside decorationg done in the party barn this weekend. Still lots to do, but this is a good start
THis is the wall at end of pool table








Bats above the bar








My couch sitters








Skeletons over pool table, which becomes food table








The bathroom is the snake pit this year, snakes hang in vines from ceiling and every where
















this is the Gypsy witch tent and booutique for all yours needs


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

wow, I want to come hang out at your house; everything looks really cool!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

i love it! good job!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, that's looking great!! Love the bats!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Incredible! How many hours would you say it takes you to do all of your decorating each year?


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

mysterymaiden said:


> Incredible! How many hours would you say it takes you to do all of your decorating each year?


Thanks all for the kind words everyone and Tannasgash you are more then welcome to come hang out as well as any and all of you here, be more then happy to have ya!!!....

Oh my , geez, I started and did this on Sat and Sunday pretty much all day on both. Counting nights during the week (2hrs here and there), and weekends (6 + hours each day), from now on, probably 150-200 hrs just for the setup. I take it down and put away organized (OCD) in 2 days. I probably spent too much time on details, but I am just that way. My life from now until the party (which is early this year on the 20th), is pretty much all halloween. Not that the rest of the year isn't. ( My BFs B-day is on that Sat so that is one reason I chose that date). My BF thinks I'm crazy, which I take as a compliment, for doing all this, but I told him that I would do it if it was just for me without the party.(which will never happen, cause we are going to Par Tay...) ......then he said I was really crazy....lol


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks awesome!! I love it!!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, AMAZING!!!! If that's just getting started, can't imagine what the finished product will be. Awesome job!


----------

